# Firmware build v9.0 2018.42.1 71c3542 (10/25/2018)



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Some lucky Model3 owner in New Jersey is the first on TeslaFi to have this new build. 

According to Electrek, it has Navigate on AutoPilot. 
https://electrek.co/2018/10/24/tesla-navigate-on-autopilot-v9-update/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Renaming thread to match the others by format


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

anyone want to place bets on how many posts this one will get to before anyone here has this release?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> anyone want to place bets on how many posts this one will get to before anyone here has this release?


I think there will be more posts than there will be people here that get it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I think there will be more posts than there will be people here that get it.


yeah - it really makes having these version specific threads useless when there is not actual information


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

Someone also just posted to FB that his "update" notes included the ability to a use a key fob purchased from Tesla and that Regen braking has increased to increase driving experience and the amount of energy returned.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Just got my car back from SC for steering wheel adjustment. Notification on screen, new SW update available. Currently on 39.7, let’s see what it will be in 20 or so minutes.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

beastmode13 said:


> Just got my car back from SC for steering wheel adjustment. Notification on screen, new SW update available. Currently on 39.7, let's see what it will be in 20 or so minutes.


If you're not early access, my guess is 40.1


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

Scubastevo80 said:


> Someone also just posted to FB that his "update" notes included the ability to a use a key fob purchased from Tesla and that Regen braking has increased to increase driving experience and the amount of energy returned.


Could you please send a link to that FB page? I'd like to be part of it too... but, there are just so many


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> If you're not early access, my guess is 40.1


@iChris93 Indeed you are correct, it was only 2018.40.1.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Release notes from Reddit. Thrilled to see more regen!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9rbaip


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

G0GR33N said:


> Could you please send a link to that FB page? I'd like to be part of it too... but, there are just so many


It's the "Tesla Model 3" page. I belong to that one and "TESLA MODEL 3 Owners Club". The screenprint on the Facebook page was identical to what JWardell posted above.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Very curious to see (feel?) this new regen. My commute is very hilly so this could be nice for my efficiency.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Extremely excited by the increased regen in this release, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm not expecting much in the way of an overall efficiency improvement due to increased regen. I barely use the friction brakes as it is, so I don't think there's much more energy to be recovered.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Long Ranger said:


> I'm not expecting much in the way of an overall efficiency improvement due to increased regen. I barely use the friction brakes as it is, so I don't think there's much more energy to be recovered.


There's no technical reason why you couldn't regen as hard as you can accelerate. You might have some cleaning of the dashboard to do, of course...


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

I sure hope they made enough fobs. Once this goes wide I suspect service centers will get a bunch of requests. Lol.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Fantastic news. Definitely looking forward to the stronger braking regen!


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

JWardell said:


> There's no technical reason why you couldn't regen as hard as you can accelerate. You might have some cleaning of the dashboard to do, of course...


Sure, but I'm saying that doesn't help your efficiency much unless you regularly brake like that. When you slow from 60 to 0 without using the friction brakes you're theoretically capturing the exact same amount of kinetic energy whether you slow down quickly or gradually using regen. There may be secondary efficiency differences at the different charge rates, but I wouldn't expect those to be significant.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Who has got this update? Eagerly waiting


----------



## Vladimír Michálek (Sep 24, 2017)

JWardell said:


> There's no technical reason why you couldn't regen as hard as you can accelerate. You might have some cleaning of the dashboard to do, of course...


Actually, braking with the rear wheels... rubber grip and weight shift will limit the max braking force to much smaller that max acceleration.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Vladimír Michálek said:


> Actually, braking with the rear wheels... rubber grip and weight shift will limit the max braking force to much smaller that max acceleration.


Even on an AWD car?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Vladimír Michálek said:


> Actually, braking with the rear wheels... rubber grip and weight shift will limit the max braking force to much smaller that max acceleration.


Sure, slightly, but these are a long way from a 70's front-heavy car with two feet of suspension travel... and yes, with dual motor it's not an issue.

In reality max regen never goes more than 75% into the regen graph, so it's like it was always there and they are removing some limit added later. They really should have more than two levels of regen to choose from.


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

Not really sure where to post this...

As a student of Tesla's induction and hybrid reluctance motors I've always been surprised that the Model 3 did not have regenerative braking to 0MPH. Other electric cars do. This especially curious for the AWD versions of the car which sport both motor types. Will be looking forward to see what owners report after this update.

https://electrek.co/2018/10/25/tesla-model-3-regenerative-braking-softwa...


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

CoastalCruiser said:


> Not really sure where to post this...
> 
> As a student of Tesla's induction and hybrid reluctance motors I've always been surprised that the Model 3 did not have regenerative braking to 0MPH. Other electric cars do. This especially curious for the AWD versions of the car which sport both motor types. Will be looking forward to see what owners report after this update.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/10/25/tesla-model-3-regenerative-braking-softwa...


Very cool find, sounds like this may only be for the Dual Motor or Performance versions though. I'd love to have more regen on mine! I wonder if this is something they can only update on the induction motors due to the design. In any case it's very cool that they are upping the regen on those cars.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Are we sure the increased regeneration will apply to RWD cars and not just the AWD models?


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Sure, but I'm saying that doesn't help your efficiency much unless you regularly brake like that. When you slow from 60 to 0 without using the friction brakes you're theoretically capturing the exact same amount of kinetic energy whether you slow down quickly or gradually using regen. There may be secondary efficiency differences at the different charge rates, but I wouldn't expect those to be significant.


I don't agree. If you slow down slowly, more energy is lost to friction (tires, wind, mechanical) than if you slow down quickly. For example if you used no regen at all, you would coast down due to the losses mentioned above with no energy returned to the battery.
But is it best to use the most regen available or is there some optimum amount of regen to maximize efficiency? More regen means more current and so more heating losses in the inverter, motor, and battery.
I'm sure Tesla knows the answer. I'd like to know what it is.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

CoastalCruiser said:


> Not really sure where to post this...
> 
> As a student of Tesla's induction and hybrid reluctance motors I've always been surprised that the Model 3 did not have regenerative braking to 0MPH. Other electric cars do. This especially curious for the AWD versions of the car which sport both motor types. Will be looking forward to see what owners report after this update.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/10/25/tesla-model-3-regenerative-braking-softwa...


My wife said the same thing. After getting used to driving mostly with one pedal in other electric cars she says it's annoying that the Tesla doesn't come to a complete stop without braking.

First world problems... but she's right in that it took some getting used to. Would love to see this as a setting someday.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> I don't agree. If you slow down slowly, more energy is lost to friction (tires, wind, mechanical) than if you slow down quickly. For example if you used no regen at all, you would coast down due to the losses mentioned above with no energy returned to the battery.


I think it's the exact opposite, unless you drive using a style that will really annoy everyone behind you. You're ignoring the friction losses that occur before you begin the rapid stop. When you approach a stop, you have 3 choices, 1) slow gradually, 2) continue driving at fast speed then slow quickly, or 3) slow quickly then continue at slow speed to a stop. Friction losses are much higher at higher speeds. Therefore, option 3 is the most efficient, but I can't imagine driving like that without getting rear ended or really pissing off those behind you. Option 2 is going to be the least efficient because you are spending more time at high speed with much higher friction losses.

EDIT: Corrected my text to say option 2 is least efficient. Got confused over my own numbering.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

CoastalCruiser said:


> I've always been surprised that the Model 3 did not have regenerative braking to 0MPH.





IPv6Freely said:


> it's annoying that the Tesla doesn't come to a complete stop without braking


Teslas are much higher performance vehicles than other EVs, and so are the hydraulic braking systems. It's best practice to keep the calipers sliding in and out and the brake fluid moving back and forth frequently. Requiring the actual brakes at low speeds achieves this nicely as well as wiping any surface rust and road spray from the rotors. For longevity and emergency braking purposes, the current setup is ideal.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> Very curious to see (feel?) this new regen. My commute is very hilly so this could be nice for my efficiency.


I use my brakes far too much, especially down hills. Or, if I'm traveling at speed and need to make a right turn, I find myself wishing I had more regen and have to resort to applying brakes, but then, regen really starts to slow me down as my speed decreases and I need to shift to the accelerator again.

I'm looking forward to this. When I test drove the S and X, I felt it was too much for my inexperienced driving foot. For that reason, I do think Tesla should keep the current regen as a "standard" regen and return this stronger regen to the position of "high."

Standard should be the default as it will allow folks to get the feel for regen without causing accidents and making their passengers sick, but once it's mastered, high regen may be the best option for hilly regions or where rapid speed adjustments need to be made regularly.


----------



## Kittera (Oct 26, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> My wife said the same thing. After getting used to driving mostly with one pedal in other electric cars she says it's annoying that the Tesla doesn't come to a complete stop without braking.
> 
> First world problems... but she's right in that it took some getting used to. Would love to see this as a setting someday.


What about if you turn Creep off? Has anyone tried that? I'll try it tomorrow for sure, I wonder if it really is that easy or not. Feline curiosity for the win...


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Kittera said:


> What about if you turn Creep off? Has anyone tried that? I'll try it tomorrow for sure, I wonder if it really is that easy or not. Feline curiosity for the win...


I have creep off. I like it better that way and it allows engaging AP when stopped in traffic. Still, when AP is off, regen only gets me down to about 3 mph.


----------



## Richt (Jun 30, 2018)

A keyfob cool. Some sources say free to current owners


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SimonMatthews said:


> Are we sure the increased regeneration will apply to RWD cars and not just the AWD models?


From what I read it seems like just the opposite, the increased regen will only apply to Dual motor and not RWD cars. Nothing can be sure though, who know's what's only a firmware update away!


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I use my brakes far too much, especially down hills. Or, if I'm traveling at speed and need to make a right turn, I find myself wishing I had more regen and have to resort to applying brakes, but then, regen really starts to slow me down as my speed decreases and I need to shift to the accelerator again.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this. When I test drove the S and X, I felt it was too much for my inexperienced driving foot. For that reason, I do think Tesla should keep the current regen as a "standard" regen and return this stronger regen to the position of "high."
> 
> Standard should be the default as it will allow folks to get the feel for regen without causing accidents and making their passengers sick, but once it's mastered, high regen may be the best option for hilly regions or where rapid speed adjustments need to be made regularly.


Yes, more regen totally makes sense if you're using the brakes much now. Interesting that you are experiencing that with AWD. I drive down some really steep hills and I don't use the brakes at all on those. Maybe it's a combination of high speed and hills where more regen would be useful? Brakes for me so far are only for unexpected hazards and under 5mph to stop.

If the new regen is significantly stronger, then I agree that a new "high" setting is a good idea.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have my dual motor on standard and hardly ever use the brakes. Only when someone stops abruptly infront of me or when I need to stop from 5mph do I need them. And I've been driving my 3 for all of two weeks now and never previously owned an EV. Added regen would be manageable but I'm not sure how much added benefit the car would see.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Richt said:


> A keyfob cool. Some sources say free to current owners


I thought the rumor was for early beta software people. This would make me mad since I know a guy who is in the program but really shouldn't be over me! I'm a line waiter damn it! **Grumble**


----------



## Eastpointvet (Jun 16, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> Just got my car back from SC for steering wheel adjustment. Notification on screen, new SW update available. Currently on 39.7, let's see what it will be in 20 or so minutes.


Curious as to what your steering wheel issue was


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> I think it's the exact opposite, unless you drive using a style that will really annoy everyone behind you. You're ignoring the friction losses that occur before you begin the rapid stop. When you approach a stop, you have 3 choices, 1) slow gradually, 2) continue driving at fast speed then slow quickly, or 3) slow quickly then continue at slow speed to a stop. Friction losses are much higher at higher speeds. Therefore, option 3 is the most efficient, but I can't imagine driving like that without getting rear ended or really pissing off those behind you. Option 1 is going to be the least efficient because you are spending more time at high speed with much higher friction losses.


So probably best practice is to start regen immediately and use as much as possible without bugging others.
Next time you arrive at a destination after some freeway driving or even stop and go, feel the rotors (carefully) mine feel only maybe barely warm.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Diamond.g said:


> I sure hope they made enough fobs. Once this goes wide I suspect service centers will get a bunch of requests. Lol.


I'm still wondering where my "dual motor" badge is.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Eastpointvet said:


> Curious as to what your steering wheel issue was


The steering wheel was off center when the car is going straight. After the "fix" it is still a bit off. But I'm just going to let it go for now.


----------



## toysla;-) (Oct 26, 2018)

Model 3 (AWD; white; 18" A-wheels) delivered 10/05/18; OTA firmware update delivered 10/18/18. 


Question: Where is the most effective place (link) to input, vote or request next "smart" ideas? I realize Tesla IT engineers are pretty good and often get good ideas from end-users (owners), so... any recommendations?


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm still wondering where my "dual motor" badge is.


When the badge is available, I will ask them not put it on for me. I like it clean and stealthy.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> When the badge is available, I will ask them not put it on for me. I like it clean and stealthy.


I find it funny that it wasn't there at delivery and no mention of it.

I think that's pretty lame for an automaker. How hard is it to make a little badge?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Richt said:


> A keyfob cool. Some sources say free to current owners


the release notes specifically say 'for purchase".


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

... and I'm guessing not cheap... ~$30+???


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> ... and I'm guessing not cheap... ~$30+???


I'd say $30ish is cheap. replacement keys or key fobs from other car manufacturers are closer to $100+


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> ... and I'm guessing not cheap... ~$30+???


Add another $100 to your $30. S/X replacement fob were 130-150 range.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/how-much-spare-key-fob


----------



## scadaguru (Aug 23, 2018)

Version 42 going full fledged tonight

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056001102385049601


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

scadaguru said:


> Version 42 going full fledged tonight
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056001102385049601


The last time he tweeted something similar, it took us a full week to get v9, let's hope he is right this time.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

But there were serious issues that required pulling it.


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

ronmis said:


> The last time he tweeted something similar, it took us a full week to get v9, let's hope he is right this time.


I'm expecting to get it by next weekend. Any sooner and I will be VERY surprised.


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks like 42.2 has started rolling out just now.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

Eastpointvet said:


> Curious as to what your steering wheel issue was


Probably the same as mine... it's off center when driving straight. Mine is slightly to the right


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> the release notes specifically say 'for purchase".


In Canada, we cannot have access to summon unless a key fob is involved.

I wonder if there will be consideration for folks in Canada regarding the key fob price.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

beastmode13 said:


> The steering wheel was off center when the car is going straight. After the "fix" it is still a bit off. But I'm just going to let it go for now.





Scubastevo80 said:


> Probably the same as mine... it's off center when driving straight. Mine is slightly to the right


Not to derail the firmware thread, but my steering wheel was off as well, and 3 out of 4 wheels were far out of alignment. I hope the service center did an alignment for you as the first step.


----------



## Vladimír Michálek (Sep 24, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Teslas are much higher performance vehicles than other EVs, and so are the hydraulic braking systems. It's best practice to keep the calipers sliding in and out and the brake fluid moving back and forth frequently. Requiring the actual brakes at low speeds achieves this nicely as well as wiping any surface rust and road spray from the rotors. For longevity and emergency braking purposes, the current setup is ideal.


Actually, this is a safety issue taken care of in the background now.

I believe the onboard drive control computer keeps track of the friction brake usage (or lack of) and occasionally requests surface cleaning event. It was shown in a yt video of the firmware in a debug/development more. I think the video is now taken offline.
Few years ago some customers complained about it in S with heavy regen.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Vladimír Michálek said:


> Actually, this is a safety issue taken care of in the background now.
> 
> I believe the onboard drive control computer keeps track of the friction brake usage (or lack of) and occasionally requests surface cleaning event. It was shown in a yt video of the firmware in a debug/development more. I think the video is now taken offline.
> Few years ago some customers complained about it in S with heavy regen.


This is the first I've heard of this but similar to BMWs feature cleaning discs in rainy weather. If you do find that video or other proof I'd love to see it.
That said I'm amazed how much less Tesla's discs rust compared to every other car I've had


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> That said I'm amazed how much less Tesla's discs rust compared to every other car I've had


I'm told the discs on Chevy Volts have been treated to not flash rust either.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> That said I'm amazed how much less Tesla's discs rust compared to every other car I've had


Take a look at the first few seconds of my paint correction video:


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> Take a look at the first few seconds of my paint correction video:


Are you painting your discs with rust-colored paint? 
Seriously rusting of discs in my driveway is typically so bad, I had chunks of metal coming off my last car's brakes. I've always been a wit worried that without regular use they would be extra rusty on the Tesla, but so far they have always been silver and smooth.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Are you painting your discs with rust-colored paint?


I had picked up my Model 3 in a pouring rain, then parked it in my garage and left it there for a week during paint correction.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> I had picked up my Model 3 in a pouring rain, then parked it in my garage and left it there *for a week*


I guess you just didn't wait long enough!


----------



## L. David Roper (Apr 19, 2018)

What is the highest VIN that has received the 2018.42 update?


----------

